# 9mm filters?



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

I have tried all the typical grabow and savinelli filters. I have heard a lot of good things about the 9mm filters. Are these 9mm filters really that good?


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

cp478 said:


> I have tried all the typical grabow and savinelli filters. I have heard a lot of good things about the 9mm filters. Are these 9mm filters really that good?


I was never a filter user until I bought a 9mm pipe in Germany. I have really gotten into this. Now, bear with me for a moment.

My first was a Meerschaum and I have since ordered some 9mm filter meerschaums from Altinok. I also purchased a few 9mm pipes from websites. Vauens, a Big Ben, a Jobey, and a Stanwell (I bought cheap pipes just to try it...but I am going to invest more in some Altinok Meerschaums....since the wife INSISTS I do it!)

In fact, if you followed the thread about my wife wanting me to clear out pipes...one thing I intend to do is clean out a lot of it to make room for more 9mm pipes!

It was different at first, and when you go filter, you have to realize you are adding an expense and a step to your smoking. But, let me tell you about the benefits I have enjoyed!

Initially you will think tobacco is weaker and the draw feels funny. That is just part of it.

After a few days I noticed that tobacco tasted better. I also noticed I didn't have what I call "Pipe Mouth," you know that tobaccoy aftertaste. Now I brush my teeth three times a day, but switching to filters changed the way my mouth tastes. Maybe there is less "stuff" getting to my mouth, but I notice more subtle flavors in my tobacco, the hints are clearer. I also notice I enjoy my food and drinks better. It really cleans out your mouth and awakens your taste buds!

I like some pretty moist aromatics...and I have not had a bit of moisture drip through NOR do I get any bite. The filter can really absorb some "junk"

When picking the filter there are a lot of options. There are paper filters, like a Grabow, charcoal filters, and even filter made of Meerschaum (so you can get some of the benefits of Meerschaum in a briar pipe!)

My personal preference is for the Big Ben filters, and I order them in a bag of 200 from 4noggins.

If you want to try 9mm I would suggest the Vauen starter kit. It comes with a pipe, cleaners, tamper, and a leather bag. They are $89.95 at this link.

Connecticut Valley Tobacconist - Colibri Lighters

If you want to try 9mm stick with just the 9mm for about a week. If you don't notice a change, go back, but the change happens and it is gradual.

Just my $0.02!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

I have a vauen that is a 9mm pipe but I never bothered picking up any of the filters.


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

cp478 said:


> I have a vauen that is a 9mm pipe but I never bothered picking up any of the filters.


I might recommend looking at the following filters to try:

Vauen: Dr. Pearl Jr.
Amazon.com: Vauen Dr Perl Junior Filters 40 Count: Kitchen & Dining

Big Ben or Stanwell: 
4noggins.com - Pipe Filters

I also like the Natur Meerschaum filters. I order mine from a tobacco shop in Germany...but you can get them on eBay:
9mm MEERSCHAUM pipe FILTERS Germany - 3 boxes - eBay (item 160482227331 end time Oct-17-10 00:33:06 PDT)


----------



## drmikenz (Aug 23, 2010)

most of my pipes are from germany (Vauen) (my in-laws send them over) and so all take 9mm filters. I use the Dr Pearl Jr. ones and i find it does decrease a bit of bite, esp on the aromatics


----------



## Spectabalis (May 17, 2010)

I use the Dr Plumb 9mm activated charcoal filters. I find I get better tobacco flavour using them. Also I get NO bite as they take out the hot moisture from the tobacco (whilst not reducing the natural flavour). Over here in the UK I pay £4-50 (about $6-75) for a box of 40 online (don't do them in 200's) but are well worth it.


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

drmikenz said:


> most of my pipes are from germany (Vauen) (my in-laws send them over) and so all take 9mm filters. I use the Dr Pearl Jr. ones and i find it does decrease a bit of bite, esp on the aromatics


I wish I had access to German/Euro pipes. I would love a Stanwell HCA II that takes a 9mm, but you can't seem to find anyone in the US who sells them.


----------



## ken11 (Aug 24, 2013)

I've been a pipe smoker since about 1973. Once I discovered meerschaum pipes I was hooked. I own about 9 and love them all. 

About a year ago, my dentist told me he noticed the roof of my mouth seemed to be very irritated. He thought it might be a result of my pipe smoking and told me I should buy a 'palate guard', or that he could make one for me. I would have to put it in my mouth every time I wanted to smoke my pipe. Obviously, this was not acceptable. 

I began doing a little research and discovered 9mm filters. I ordered a meerschaum equipped with a 9 mm filter and have been hooked ever since. I have noted a great lessening of the irritation in my mouth that I can only attribute to the change to 9mm filtered pipes. I don't really know if this is medically sound, but it works for me. 

I decided to see if I could buy some cheap brier pipes and steel the filtered stem to modify my old meerschaums. I was successful with a few but ruined a few also. I like large pipes because I often smoke either while reading or taking long walks. 

I made the mistake of buying a small pipe for occasions when a long smoke was not appropriate. It was a $165.00 pipe, but it was very small - less than 5" overall length. I smoked it once and it seemed okay. After loading the pipe for a second smoke, I discovered it had zero draw. Unscrewing the tendon from the meerschaum, I discovered the tip had melted closed. I was able to ream it enough for continued use. 

I don't know what the tendon material is, but I suspect it is cheap plastic rather than some more heat resistant material. Or, it might just be that the pipe is so small that the heat from smoking could not be dissipated enough to prevent the tendon from melting. I have since learned that if the tendon is made out of Teflon the problem should not occur since this material is very heat resistant. 

I recently had an online conversation with someone at altinok meerschaum pipes. The fellow told me that they could modify any pipe they sell so that it would accept a 9mm filter. The cost would be only $20.00 and they only use Teflon tendons. All I have to do is select a pipe(s) and let them know I want them modified. I have nothing all all to do with this company so please don't think this is an ad for them. I see that they do have a very broad selection of pipes. That together with their willingness to convert any pipe seems like a great find for pipe smokers that want 9mm filters, so I thought I'd pass the information on.


----------

